# My Eheim, 4 gallon Aquastyle tank



## hodad66 (Jun 21, 2013)

Here are some shots of my new betta tank.

CaribSea Eco-Complete with locally purchased plants.










male betta from PetSmart

























I then "dumbed down" the filtration as I felt that the stock filter
created too much turbulence. I replaced it with a 
*Jardin Fish Aquarium Mini Cylinder Soft Sponge filter as*

seen below.











now the bubbles rise inside the shell of where the
old filter was and the water is calm & clear.


----------



## danbayne (Jun 13, 2013)

The tank looks great!


----------



## Janan (Mar 6, 2013)

Gorgeous fish and beautiful tank!


----------



## hodad66 (Jun 21, 2013)

"Snodgrass" checking out his new tank mate....


----------



## ShukiAi (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh WOW! O.O Your tank, fish and photos are absolutely stunning! I'm so jealous! The colors on your betta are amazing. <3


----------



## hodad66 (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks ShukiAi, the LED light is daylight balanced so that the
pix are balanced correctly. Besides "Snodgrass' is one handsome
fella...... ;-)


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

Oh those colors!!! I agree your betta is so stunning as is your tank! May you enjoy them for many years!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Gorgeous tank and your betta... there are no words. I literally see every color of the rainbow on him!! So so so so pretty! Great find and great job on the tank!!


----------



## 24carat (Jun 11, 2013)

I love your betta's name. 

Beautiful betta and nice tank.


----------



## hodad66 (Jun 21, 2013)

Snodgrass seems to love playing in the bubbles of his new filter


----------



## Fieldz (Apr 6, 2011)

Thats what I call luxury for a betta!


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

omg your soo lucky..that betta is just beautiful...im so jealous


----------



## hodad66 (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words!! One thing that I have noticed since
changing out the filter is that the aquarium stays cooler. Living
here in Florida I keep the house at about 81 & turn it down to 78
to sleep. I put in a heater just in case the small tank would drop 
below 80 overnight.

What I found was that the heater reported the tank temp to be
higher than the set temp with the light on. Now with the bubble 
filter it stays more constant as I believe the "motor" was adding
heat to the mix. Just another + from the use of the bubble / 
sponge filter......


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

That's a petsmart betta WOW! My petco has good fish but petsmart around me is not so good. But I was tempted by a dragon scale I saw there. 

Your tank looks great but your fish looks awesome.


----------



## hodad66 (Jun 21, 2013)

I had planned to get the Fluval spec 3 but opted for the Eheim
4 gallon because of the seamless front. I just wish that I had 
a better way to hide the heater...... Yea, Snodgrass has turned
out even prettier than I thought looking at him in the store.


----------



## hodad66 (Jun 21, 2013)




----------

